# House Job In Surgery



## SonnenSays

I was wondering how does someone get a house job in surgery? Is it very competitive? How many total seats are there at a time?


----------



## Crypt

SonnenSays said:


> I was wondering how does someone get a house job in surgery? Is it very competitive? How many total seats are there at a time?


There are rotations in house job,
U cant just pick one,
Like surgery...
But u can get rotated to come back to one,

There are two wards for surgery, as of my knowledge,
Surgical I and Surgical II 

And its competitive for PAID seats, that depends on pure merit.
Honorary H.O's get in easy.

And there are abt 10-15 slots for one ward,
And there are wards like gyaenacology, E.N.T, surgery, medicine...

So as a total u can do the math for that.


----------



## SonnenSays

how many total wards are there? And for those paid seats, they just look at the marks obtained in the profs right? not at the clg where you graduated from?


----------



## Crypt

SonnenSays said:


> how many total wards are there? And for those paid seats, they just look at the marks obtained in the profs right? not at the clg where you graduated from?


I think a total of 5 wards.
And yes they look at the prof marks and gov graduated are preferred for gov hospitals,
Private graduates hav it tough getting paid in a gov hospital.

And yes,
The prof marks count.

But the hospitals prefer students with their respective medical colleges...for paid seats, and those on high merit.

So if u want a house job in any other hospital than from the affiliated hospital of ur own college,

They will prefer their own high merit students for paid seats, which fill up in a snap.
And then students from other colleges for honorary.


----------



## SonnenSays

You said 5 wards total for surgery, that means 75-100 seats for surgery for 6,000 students. You sure about that?

So if you're from a pvt med clg and have higher marks in prof than govt med clg students, they are still not gonna give you that house job?


----------



## Crypt

SonnenSays said:


> You said 5 wards total for surgery, that means 75-100 seats for surgery for 6,000 students. You sure about that?
> 
> So if you're from a pvt med clg and have higher marks in prof than govt med clg students, they are still not gonna give you that house job?


I said 5 wards as TOTAL,
Surgery,medicine,gyaenalocology are major.
And two minor ones which u choose,
Cud be E.N.T or anything.

And yeah...
It depends on the hospital how many wards it wants to keep for a department,
Like Surgery I, II, III

Same way,
Medical I, II, III, IV

Depends on the hospital.

And the paid seats go to gov no matter what marks u hav if u dnt belong to the college with the hospital


----------



## SonnenSays

So in a single year, how many people can get into surgery?


----------



## Crypt

SonnenSays said:


> So in a single year, how many people can get into surgery?


Its not definite...
House job slots are never definite.
So it could be a max of 65-70 in surgery.
In ONE hospital i mean.


----------



## SonnenSays

So what good does getting great prof marks does?


----------



## Crypt

SonnenSays said:


> So what good does getting great prof marks does?


Getting u a paid house job in ur own affiliated hospital.


----------



## SonnenSays

Didn't you contradict yourself? First you said it was pure merit, then you said clgs prefer their own graduates. Which is it?


----------



## Crypt

SonnenSays said:


> Didn't you contradict yourself? First you said it was pure merit, then you said clgs prefer their own graduates. Which is it?


Im just too brief to get it all out at once..my bad,

Listen,
The top students from a uni get a paid house job in their hospital.
E.g u get to do a paid house job in hameed latif if u r a top student at rlmc.

And hameed latif will not open spots for students from other colleges until their own students are done...
And not ALL students get paid.

Same goes for gov...
They take their own students which are plenty...
And merit wise ...
They get the paid seats.

Its BIG getting a house job for a private student in a gov hospital.
And it can be paid 10 in a thousand.

So basically,
OWN students are preferred MERIT WISE.

I hope i hit it this time.


----------



## zara13

I know someone from UOL doing a housejob in Services Hospital, I should ask her how she managed that


----------



## bubbles

*House Job*

salam,
what is the procedure for getting house job, I mean after we have gotten our provisional certificate etc, ?

Secondly, do CMH give house job to students who haven't studied from an army college??


----------

